

Show HN: Dev_tones – 500 royalty-free UI sounds for your app - rcptones
http://rcptones.com/dev_tones

======
rcptones
Not gonna lie, we saw the post here about Soundkit and we love the
presentation! Ours is not as fancy but we are not web designers, we are sound
designers. We think we have a better product in terms of sound quality,
organization, and usefulness. Let us know what you think.

Use this code for $5 off: hacker

~~~
stax012
The example sounds sound really nice. I'm less likely to get hooked on the
free sounds though because of the attribution requirement.

~~~
rcptones
Thanks! The attribution can be tucked away in an info page or a credits
section. Doesn't have to be a big deal. I get your point tho!

------
rcptones
Alternate link while we fix our hosting problem! Sorry!!

[http://selz.co/1nXxdG2](http://selz.co/1nXxdG2)

